# cats and toxoplasmosis and goats...



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

I spoke with someone awhile ago who said something that cats are deadly to goats. I really like cats in the barn for rodent control..... But the next person I mentioned cats to said to "vaccinate your cat for distemper which will prevent illness in the goats". So I look that up and can't find a thing that says distemper passes to goats but that toxoplasmosis can be a BIG problem.

My question is, is distemper a problem?

AND I had kind of a thought, if toxoplasmosis is the problem....why not have a litter box in an area of the barn which is easy to clean so there is no chance the cat would defecate in the hay thereby infecting the goat with toxoplasmosis?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It is usually the kittens that are a risk rather than adult cats because they have a tendancy to poop just about anywhere and not cover it up. Keep grain covered and inspect the hay for soiling...it might not be a bad idea to tarp the hay even when it is in the barn to discourage the cats from climbing on it. 

I have never heard of distemper in goats so I guess I can't really answer that....


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks good tips.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

The regular distemper strains that domestic dogs and cats are vaccinated for to goats. There is something called "dryland distemper" that caused some trouble in 2005, but that's not the same thing as the type of cat/dog distemper that they regularly vaccinate for.

http://www.nctimes.com/news/local/artic ... 20431.html

You're right though . . . the deadly parasite that cats can carry is _Toxoplasma gondii_ which can be passed to cattle, swine, poultry, sheep, goats, _and people_. It is ultimately deadly to goats and to people if left untreated. Like FunnyRiverFarm said, sanitation is of the utmost importance. Make sure your goats don't eat hay that a cat has pooped on and make sure that you don't go digging through the soil or cat-infested bedding with your bare hands.

It is ESPECIALLY important if a person is pregnant NOT to handle cat feces without gloves. Toxoplasmosis is highly pathogenic to the fetus in utero. Girls in the clinic where I work and at school who think they might be pregnant or who are trying to get pregnant are forbidden to handle cat feces under any circumstances.

Litterbox is a good idea if the cat will use it and if it is cleaned daily. Make sure to have one Litterbox per cat to ensure that they use it consistently. One big one probably will not do the trick if you have two cats. They can be pretty picky about where they do their business. :roll: Lots of cats will take to a litterbox instinctively, but some others might have to be trained :thumb:

Great question! I LOVE PARASITES!! :laugh:


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jess. I love this stuff too. I tried to do a fecal last night but don't have a good enough microscope. Too old I guess and the light doesn't work...although the mirror gave really good light. I couldn't see diddly. So I need to get a microscope. *sigh*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I read somewhere that someone lost several goats to it. The problem was her cats were locked in the barn and no litter box, so they used the hay.

She lost all her goats to this. They did a Necropsy and that was the results. It is really pretty rare but it is possible. 

I have cats all over (way to may that is for sure) and they do go in the hay barn, but they can get out also.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We have one tom cat whose name is Bob that we adopted when he was just a few weeks old. He grew up with the goats and still sleeps with them sometimes, when he is around. He is a tomcat though, so sometimes we dont see him for a few days while he is out looking for love, but he always comes back. And he has killed a whole bunch of mice and shrews. 

Definitely a benefit to the farm, and we have never had any problem. But, like I said, he can go and come as he pleases, so he has plenty of space to do his business wherever he would like.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

I just scampered out of class early because we just talked about something called "Feline Distemper" today. It's actually not related to true distemper at all . . . it's scientific name is _Feline Panleukopenia_ and it's a type of parvovirus, but some people in Texas call it "cat distemper :roll: ." It cannot be passed to anything other than cats and dogs though so it's not a problem with livestock.



sweetgoats said:


> I know I read somewhere that someone lost several goats to it. The problem was her cats were locked in the barn and no litter box, so they used the hay.


Yeah . . . Toxoplasma is a really bad dude, especially since the symptoms can initially look like a million other problems that can be easily corrected with dewormers and nutritional supplements. 



ChrisAnthumum said:


> I tried to do a fecal last night but don't have a good enough microscope. Too old I guess and the light doesn't work


 :doh: I hate that! You get all excited about doing fecals and finding perfect eggs and playing "forensic files" all day long with your goat poop and then the lightbulb goes out and you've got squat. Soooooooo lame! lol! :hair:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL Jess! You crack me up. (I am ChrisAnthumum btw) I changed it cuz I didn't like to see me called that!! bwhahaaa


----------



## thegoatlady2006 (May 1, 2014)

I have lost most of my nubian and boer kids this season . Its horrible what cats can do to the herd.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just found out yesterday that Baycox kills Toxoplasmosis. So treating with it will get rid of Cocci and cat parasites.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I researched this back when I was pregnant ( I like to garden). What I found that the cat only actively sheds toxo in the initial infection, which most adult cats are already past this stage (hence why maybe kittens are the issue)..

For example we have 3 adult cats, and a litterbox indoors (that could, use better cleaning honestly)... so I would think the infection possibility is low although we had feral cats too (I wonder how long it lives in the soil)... something to think about, as we have 2 pregnant does...

Sorry to all of you who had losses d/t this, its a terrible to lose them...

Good to know about the Baycox though!


----------

